# Spent some more time on her today.



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

More to come.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

illy


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

WTF! This car is in Texas and I don't know about it. That's it, I quit


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice .:R what color is that?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks awesome man :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jayy said:


> Nice .:R what color is that?


 Sex.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I need to make it to a GTG here as soon as I get it plated. All the small parts are taking their time thats for sure.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Car is coming together so well :beer:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Evil_Panda said:


> Sex.


 x2


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

jus need some wheels now


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes I do, just no clue what wheels to choose. I still want to see it on RS's.


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

pretty sweetttttttttt, wish you had some better quality pics though


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great Kyle! :wave:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Kevin! It was about this time last year I was calling you to get my air ride figured out. Now she is almost done! I just need some damn plates so I can drive it around!


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

What color is that? Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I watched the build of this car and you did a great job. But you need some proper wheels to really make the car stand out for what it can be. I think that's always the one problem people tend to not go all the way. Considering how much you've done on the car, a set of ultraleggeras hardly do it any justice and make it seem like any other R with a few mods here and there.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like some sort of custom black cheery?? hard to tell in the light


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> WTF! This car is in Texas and I don't know about it. That's it, I quit


 ^Yeah that 

looks tasty


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree 100%... The problem is that I owe nothing for this car. Did not use any credit, hell I did not pay anyone to do anything. I need to 1. Find which wheels I want and 2. Come up with the $3-$5k I need for proper wheels. I think I know what I want, now I just need to save for a while. 

Luckily when you actually see the car is person you notice it is (most likely) the only 100% shaved bay r32 in the states. Running fully operational Audi handles with a full respray. I hope that helps it stand out a bit more . Thanks guys. 



SoloGLI said:


> I watched the build of this car and you did a great job. But you need some proper wheels to really make the car stand out for what it can be. I think that's always the one problem people tend to not go all the way. Considering how much you've done on the car, a set of ultraleggeras hardly do it any justice and make it seem like any other R with a few mods here and there.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh the color! Porsche macadamia metallic.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW. Fully shaved bay  

Are you going to be at any of the east coast shows? I can't wait to see this thing in person. 

That being said, hi-res pics or GTFO of your own thread :laugh:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

excellent work my friend :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I need some better lights to shoot the bay. So hard with this color.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

i remember when this car got paint 
 


looking really nice man. keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i swear i saw this same R in MD, the color and the wheels match


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

nap83 said:


> i swear i saw this same R in MD, the color and the wheels match


 wheels are black, car is root beer color?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This one!



martin13 said:


> wheels are black, car is root beer color?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you need to learn to take pics 

i cant see **** in anything you have posted


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ass and titties :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What can I say, just an old D70. Can't see anything? You need to learn how to adjust your monitor. I think I see at least the silhouette of a car


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

My favorite thing about this car is all the small details. Most people would need to have a stock R parked right next to this thing to be able to point out most of the changes; and even then they'd probably miss a lot of things. 

Love it. :heart:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you! I really appreciate the good words. That is what I wanted with the car, tasteful mods that come together well. My favorite part is still the handles. I have loved these since day one, so subtle yet so time consuming.



Capt. Obvious said:


> My favorite thing about this car is all the small details. Most people would need to have a stock R parked right next to this thing to be able to point out most of the changes; and even then they'd probably miss a lot of things.
> 
> Love it. :heart:


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks great man, loving the color. Haha buy my wheels:beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pics? 



Fresh Cappuccino said:


> Looks great man, loving the color. Haha buy my wheels:beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pics of GTFO right? I need to light it correctly, just need some more time. Also need to fix these ****ing wheels. My PC guy in Indiana was supposed to strip these things then paint. NOPE. My fronts leak out and it's driving me nuts. 

I am buying an engagement ring first THEN wheels. This will get me two thumbs up for baller wheels


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Now my camera is dead and I cant find the charger. iPhone pic! I have plates and am ready to roll!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

We have had some seriously cold temps for Austin this past week. It was no colder then 15 but my lines got so stuff they did not bend enough when the front turned. This was an interesting problem as I noticed after pulling out of my driveway. Front pressure starts dropping and then suddenly, flat. Not the most fun getting a line back to a bag on an air'd out Mk4 on 19's.

Now that temps warmed up all is fine, lines are firmly planted in the PTC fitting. I think it was stiff from the temp and had also shrank.


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

This thread needs moar pics!!


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Baller wheels are a huge plus, but honestly, that last pic really made me love the wheel fitment in the back. It looks so perfect.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can't get enough of this car. :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i need more picturess please i loveeeee this car


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

love that color can not wait to see some more pic's:thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

super clean


----------

